# Shotlady



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok all, me and Shot became friends on Facebook. I am in daily contact with her, although, not at the same time sometimes. But she messages me and tells me about her day. So far as I can tell, she is suffering the way any mother would. She is fine otherwise as far as I can tell. Its going to be a long march. 

I asked her about keeping active and if Brad was going to be on the brain, to bake cookies and brownies with BLC on them and take them to pre schools and kindergartens. And I am going to suggest the PD that responded to him. Just my lame idea


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just let her know our prayers are with her.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah done


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Ok all, me and Shot became friends on Facebook. I am in daily contact with her, although, not at the same time sometimes. But she messages me and tells me about her day. So far as I can tell, she is suffering the way any mother would. She is fine otherwise as far as I can tell. Its going to be a long march.
> 
> I asked her about keeping active and if Brad was going to be on the brain, to bake cookies and brownies with BLC on them and take them to pre schools and kindergartens. And I am going to suggest the PD that responded to him. Just my lame idea


Your ideas aren't lame Jeep. You're a real class act. Like Smitty said let her know she's in our prayers. I really hope going back to work will help a little bit. I can't even imagine what she's going through but you're right, it's going to be a _long_ march.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the update. We all want God to walk with her during this difficult time.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I can't do Facebook. So you'll have to be my voice, Jeep. She will need millions of hugs.
Tell her I'm giving her a hug, from one Mom to another.

BTW, I think your idea is great. But, it may be more than she can handle right now.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

BL your request will be granted. I just want her active. once you go prostrate....


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you for the update. Keep 'em coming.
Prayers and hugs to shotlady.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the update Jeep, I was hoping she was ok. I sent her an e-mail Tuesday and she hasn't responded yet, I figured she was having a tough time of it. Please let her know that we're all thinking of her.

-Infidel


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah, she's ok, well as ok as you can be. She's tuff and she's on her game and going to be fine. I just nag the snot out of her.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the update Jeep.

Tell Shotlady ole Slippy says HEY!


----------



## NZKiwi (Nov 11, 2014)

Wait...BLC stands for Bacon. Lettuce and chicken right? :?:


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

That's what comes of letting ferriners in on talk about food. BLC is Bacon, linguini, and cookies!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you all for continued thoughts and prayers. Im still shocky and generally just profoundly sad. I will go back to work tomorrow. I hope I can pull it together.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Virtual hug to you now shotlady and a hug and a prayer hourly tomorrow.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

shotlady said:


> Thank you all for continued thoughts and prayers. Im still shocky and generally just profoundly sad. I will go back to work tomorrow. I hope I can pull it together.


I'm sure you'll pull yourself together, you're a whole lot tougher than most, just take it easy and don't rush it. I wish there was more we could do to help. If you need us, we're here.

-Infidel


----------



## M6scout (Mar 6, 2014)

I also check in on her occasionally and she is having a very hard time, Jeep keep up the with contacting and you have many great ideas none are lame


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm all over her, as much as I can be and without being an ass. Shot will make it, just fine. Is ent some of your names not all, couldnt remember everyone, she knows, and I see she replied


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Jeep -
I nominate you as liaison for me at least. 

Thank you.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Hurry back Shotlady. You are an integral part of this machine and without you it's just plain busted.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I wish I had her address. I'd send her a card, letter, flowers, chip-n-dale stripper; whatever it would take to give her even a little smile. Jeep, please tell her that we are all behind her, and whatever it is she needs, just name it. Thanks for being our conduit.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

You'd send her a naked chipmunk?! What's wrong with you???


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

longrider said:


> I wish I had her address. I'd send her a card, letter, flowers, chip-n-dale stripper; whatever it would take to give her even a little smile. Jeep, please tell her that we are all behind her, and whatever it is she needs, just name it. Thanks for being our conduit.


This!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok, well ShotLady is doing ok, what most grieving moms would do. She needs some motivation, I told her to start representing Gold Star Moms in a positive way, and be someone for others. Well I didn't tell her I asked her. So get her up and moving with some positive reinforcement please


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you, Jeep. She needs to try to stay motivated to live life. Please tell her that all our thoughts and prayers are with her.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

went to take Bradley some flowers. about 300 miles round trip.



he would have appreciated the beauty of this place, deserts, mountains, rolling hills, canyons,meadows with cows, wide open skies. nice twisty roads to get there.









there were a lot of butterflies there. i was skeeered.



very skeeered



so scared that i hadda look around and make sure there was no cactus in case one landed on me and i went batshit.



somebody left him a lucky penny!



well, i love you and ill be back soon. MoM


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's a link to what the coins mean... i knew i saw it some where.

What Do The Coins Left On Military Tombstones Mean?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Shot lady. Thank you for sharing something so personal with us.
That place is beautiful.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey thank ya'll for taking the journey with me. I appreciate all of ya'll's goodness. I sure do.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Will you be going to the cemetery the 2nd Saturday in December? It is the 13th this year.
Wreaths Across America has as its mission to place a live wreath on every grave in every National Cemetery in the country.
Here at the Jacksonville National Cemetery the semi trucks (2 last year) roll in about 9:00 AM and volunteers unload and stage the wreaths at the head of each row. 
At 11:00 there is a ceremony, and then those in attendance who have loved ones there place a wreath on their headstone. Following that, volunteers place the remaining wreaths.
The trucks are escorted into the cemetery by police with blue lights going and the Patriot Guard Riders. It is a BIG deal, as well it should be.
I have done this for the last 4 years. It is a way to pay respect to the fallen.
Wreaths Across America | Our Mission: Remember | Honor | & Teach


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

^^^^ this makes me proud to be an American ^^^^


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Box of frogs said:


> ^^^^ this makes me proud to be an American ^^^^


You bet!!!
You should see the volunteers - bikers, Boy Scouts, everyday people, veterans, and everybody in between. Teenagers to geezers. We placed 7,500 wreaths last year and I'd bet there were at least 500 of us. At least.
We owe it to the families, and the veterans themselves.
If there is a National Cemetery near anyone reading this, please go and help. It will make you feel good. I promise.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Will you be going to the cemetery the 2nd Saturday in December? It is the 13th this year.
> Wreaths Across America has as its mission to place a live wreath on every grave in every National Cemetery in the country.
> Here at the Jacksonville National Cemetery the semi trucks (2 last year) roll in about 9:00 AM and volunteers unload and stage the wreaths at the head of each row.
> At 11:00 there is a ceremony, and then those in attendance who have loved ones there place a wreath on their headstone. Following that, volunteers place the remaining wreaths.
> ...


Thanks RPD! I did not know of this. I think I will go visit my pop that day.

Edit: I just sent the volunteer coordinator at Ft Snelling, where my pop is buried, an e-mail. Thanks again!


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm going to talk to my oldest boy's Den Leader and see if we can get their Cub Scout Den to go to the Albany Cemetery on the 13th. Don't know if it'll happen but it's worth a try.

Shotlady, thanks for sharing pictures of the trip to the cemetery. I imagine it was an emotional trip.

-Infidel


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Infidel said:


> I'm going to talk to my oldest boy's Den Leader and see if we can get their Cub Scout Den to go to the Albany Cemetery on the 13th. Don't know if it'll happen but it's worth a try.
> 
> Shotlady, thanks for sharing pictures of the trip to the cemetery. I imagine it was an emotional trip.
> 
> -Infidel


If not this year, there is always next year.
It is a good learning experience for youngsters.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Anthony still gets married on the 20th of dec. he couldn't move anything around. we lost a month in preparation. we are very far behind in making all sorts of stuff. SO I don't know. I do know I will have a hard time going too long with out bringing flowers. hopefully they will have his marker by then. No is my immediate rational answer... but I my not be able to help myself and show up.


----------

